# My Modified Traeger Lil Tex.



## savannahsmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

*Took a Traeger 070, added a PID and Stoker for control and added a MB Smokehouse to it for extra room.*








*PID and Stoker.  I use Rock's Stoker interfaced to the PID when I want to do programmed or times cooks.*







*Smoking ribs on the added rack with corn and beans in the MB side.  The smoke from the Traeger goes into the MB and out the top back.  I sure like the added room.*







*I also can use the MB as a gasser without the Traeger running.*

*Smoked some Turkey thighs using the A-MAZ-N-Smoker Tube.*













*Also smoke with chunks *







*For additional smoke in the Traeger I use a Smoke Daddy and A-MAZ-N-Smoker Products.*



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks good. I want to add a.smokehouse to mine, looks like it would be handy.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

Did the same with my MAK a couple years ago with an old Bradley smoker.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

nepas said:


> Did the same with my MAK a couple years ago with an old Bradley smoker.


Nicely done.  

Did you keep the puck feed system or is this just a Bradley box?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Did you keep the puck feed system or is this just a Bradley box?


I kept the smoke generator. I wanted to have a metal base but all i had was oak. Used a round SS cover the side where the smoke gen goes, sealed with high heat food grade sealent, took all the electric out of the bradley. Great for smoking sausage as the IT never gets above 180.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, that's quite the Frankensmoker, in a good way!


----------



## bigblue (Jun 19, 2012)

great looking smokers  hey Savannahsmoker were did you find your second self i have been looking for the right char-broil grate but all i can find is expandable type ?

I need a tube


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2012)

Having a double grate is good.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 28, 2012)

bigblue said:


> great looking smokers  hey Savannahsmoker were did you find your second self i have been looking for the right char-broil grate but all i can find is expandable type ?
> 
> I need a tube


I pick it up at home depot or lowes.


----------

